
Bill Gates: AI is the holy grail - kercker
http://mashable.com/2016/06/01/bill-gates-ai-code-conference/#grsWxkvwpOqD
======
xiphias
Shouldn't longevity be the holy grail? I accept that singularity will arrive
soon, but I'm alright without it as well. Getting older sucks much more
though.

~~~
vorotato
We die for a reason, a damn good one. Humanity moves forward one grave at a
time.

------
dmfdmf
I know it feels like we are close to creating AI but it seems like nothing
happens until there is a breakthrough in understanding mind/consciousness
which seems farther away.

~~~
petra
Why do you think so ? if we start with the assumption that AI can look
different than human intelligence, maybe there isn't a need for consciousness
? or maybe some very basic form of consciousness like we already have[1] in
will suffice ?

[1][http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/automaton-
robots-b...](http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/automaton-robots-
become-self-aware/)

~~~
dmfdmf
> maybe there isn't a need for consciousness?

I absolutely agree with that and I guess my comment was not clear. It is
common in AI discussions to see the (usually implicit) assumption that to
create AI we have to create consciousness which I think is an unwarranted
assumption. Nevertheless to the degree that intelligence is an attribute of
consciousness, I think we need to understand consciousness at least well
enough to recreate that attribute in a computer. Whether doing that requires
consciousness or not remains to be seen (we don't know) but I suspect not.

------
KasianFranks
I like calling it Biomimetic Cognition.

